# what is the legality of cops changing your channels on your tivo ? then return to...



## dudester (Oct 1, 2005)

what is the legallity of cops changing your channels on your tivo and then returning to normal when you are compling with their wishes ? also for them to control the suggestions aspect of the DTIVO as well as only record the suggestions that they wish you to see. 

also did you all know that certain shows can be rendered on the fly ?

just a tip..


----------



## Spire (Jun 6, 2001)

What?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

I hate when that happens


----------



## chibul923 (Feb 26, 2006)

Shhhhh. They're listening.


----------



## dudester (Oct 1, 2005)

thats what i said. thats what i meant. did i say something funny ?

i'm only interested in constitutional law.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

I believe he forgot to take his medicine today.


----------



## dudester (Oct 1, 2005)

i'm just glad to get this out in the open so it doesn't happen again.

send it to a third party forensic analyst who can interpret the data within the last 48 hours and i'll unplug the sucker.

and can have me present to reassure me that it doesn't get intercepted by the time the results are interpreted.

status: unplugged. indexed while posting this message.


----------



## dudester (Oct 1, 2005)

the only followups to this post are people who would detract from the main subject of the post. gee -- its in whos best interest to see that it happens to me ?


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Dudester, what color is the sky on your planet?


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Jul 12, 2005)

Seriously...lay off the discount crack...


----------



## MassD (Sep 19, 2002)

dudester said:


> the only followups to this post are people who would detract from the main subject of the post.


Well, that's probably due to the fact that no one has any idea what you are talking about.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)




----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

dudester said:


> the only followups to this post are people who would detract from the main subject of the post. gee -- its in whos best interest to see that it happens to me ?


It's funny that you think it is the "cops." Funny in an innocent, naîve kind of way. But to answer your original question, since the patriot act, and a couple of other laws that were secretly passed and no one is supposed to know about, it is perfectly legal for the NSA, CIA, and other law enforcement agencies to use your TiVo to monitor and control you, and there is nothing you can do about it.

So watch yourself, because we are. Watching you, that is. We are watching you.


----------



## Carfan (Aug 9, 2003)

dudester said:


> what is the legallity of cops changing your channels on your tivo and then returning to normal when you are compling with their wishes ? also for them to control the suggestions aspect of the DTIVO as well as only record the suggestions that they wish you to see.
> 
> also did you all know that certain shows can be rendered on the fly ?
> 
> just a tip..


It is the members of the communitie's light hearted way of saying your initial questions/statements are not clear either in content or intent.

Maybe you can flesh out your concerns and we can comment in greater detail.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

So, let's see if we understand this.

SWAT breaks down your door, and in the process of arresting you, are distracted by what you are watching on your new DT TiVo, they are amazed you can pause live TV.

They then start surfing through the channels, rendering your 30 minute buffer useless, until you say "please stop, I'll do anything you say" at which time they go back to the channel you were watching when they so rudely interrupted.

But, they then randomely go through the guide giving "thumbs up" to various programs, giving "thumbs down" to the shows you previously tagged with "thumbs up", thus ruining your suggestions.

I'd say there otta be a law against that.

 

phox


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

phox_mulder said:


> So, let's see if we understand this.
> 
> SWAT breaks down your door, and in the process of arresting you, are distracted by what you are watching on your new DT TiVo, they are amazed you can pause live TV.
> 
> ...


This is a situation that calls for the S2 DT. That way, the cops can surf live TV and it wouldn't affect any recordings unless you had 2 simultaneous ones. And when KidZone is available, you could password protect your recordings from the cops. I sure hope TiVo doesn't add a backdoor for the government.


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

ROTFLMHO!!!!

Honestly, I don't understand the intent or purpose of the original post.

Not very clear. and all the comments were the boards way of telling you so. I guess the OP did not get it!


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Just please clearly explain what you are talking about. I think that we can assure you that no one is after you. Well, except the ones that really are.....


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

"If you don't tell me where you stashed the stuff I'm switching your Tivo to Gigli, I swear to god I'll do it!"


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

To make a tinfoil hat.

Take one roll of tinfoil (aluminum, thick).........

Seriously(!) Dudester. If you'd like to attempt to explain your problem in plain English, MAYBE we can help. I don't know if anyone on this board has a doctorate in psychiatry, but we can help with any TiVo problems you may be having!


----------



## Wirelezz (Jan 27, 2006)

*Paranoia strikes deep in the heartland...*

Seriously, dude you need to get back on your meds!


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

One thing I learned today is that TiVo Community Forum participants from all corners of this great nation have wonderful senses of humor. 

To the OP, I know a great lawyer who will help you sue your former teachers for failing to educate you (that is, how to write a clear thought in a sentence and without any misspelling).

As far as the cops are concerned the X287 chip in your TiVo is already accessible to them through your network or telephone line. They know what commercials you are missing with the 30 second skip.


----------



## OldTownTreadles (Mar 15, 2006)

dudester said:


> thats what i said. thats what i meant. did i say something funny ?
> 
> i'm only interested in constitutional law.


It depends. Do these cops live with you? Are they like, wife cops or girlfriend cops? If so, they can change the channel. Are they just regular cops? Have they read you your Miranda rights? Have they made you confess? Do you think this could be coercion on their parts? If it is coercion and they got you to confess, you might be able to argue that it wasn't constitutional.

Are they in your house without your permission? Do they have a warrant? There's so many different things that could be going on here, we need more information before we can say anything about Constitutional law. It's a complex area, so I'd think anyone here would need to know your specifics before they gave you any solid advice. I think you came to the right place, though. There's a lot of people who hang out in this forum who are totally Constitutional Law scholars.


----------



## audiocrawford (Oct 19, 2005)

ChuckyBox said:


> It's funny that you think it is the "cops." Funny in an innocent, naîve kind of way. But to answer your original question, since the patriot act, and a couple of other laws that were secretly passed and no one is supposed to know about, it is perfectly legal for the NSA, CIA, and other law enforcement agencies to use your TiVo to monitor and control you, and there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> So watch yourself, because we are. Watching you, that is. We are watching you.


LOL, I actually see it as a good thing - insurance. 

I'm glad TiVo tracks me. Then if I ever find myself in some Murder-She-Wrote situation where I'm falsely accused of a crime I can have them subpeona my TiVo records and prove that I was home watching "That's So Raven" and not out participating in debauchery.

Seriously, though, it doesn't bother me one bit. Now, I'm all for privacy when it matters (financial information, etc.), but I honestly could care less if they published my entire viewing schedule in the New York Times. If anyone cares enough about what shows I watch to use the data, more power to them.

AC


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

dudester! Klaatu barada nikto!


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

audiocrawford said:


> I'm glad TiVo tracks me. Then if I ever find myself in some Murder-She-Wrote situation where I'm falsely accused of a crime I can have them subpeona my TiVo records and prove that I was home watching "That's So Raven" and not out participating in debauchery.


You think the people who are framing you are going to overlook cooking your TiVo records? "Hey, we checked your TiVo like you said, but all we found was a bunch of kiddie porn. Man, are you in trouble. But maybe we can help you if you help us. See, we have a little package we'd like you to deliver to Iran..."


----------



## dudester (Oct 1, 2005)

i once killed a man in reno for looking at me funny :/


----------



## GoHokies! (Sep 21, 2005)

dudester said:


> i once killed a man in reno for looking at me funny :/


No you didn't - you shot him just to watch him die...

Didn't know that they had that there intraweb thing there in Folsom these days...


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

dudester said:


> i once killed a man in reno for looking at me funny :/


You must get that all the time, why just the one guy?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

We ought to notify those PSA people. If they REALLY want to scare druggies straight...

"This is your brain on drugs."


----------



## jjg247 (Oct 1, 2002)

I hope nobody scares this guy off. I once saw a thread go 437 pages on a mixed martial arts message board. Funny thing was it was about a guy chillin with his metrosexual friends, and had absolutely nothing to do with MMA. There is some comedy gold in that thread, hoping for more here.


----------



## dmdeane (Apr 17, 2000)

Spire said:


> What?


Took the words right out of my mouth! 

Maybe he is complaining that his TiVo Suggestions is changing the channel to record the TV show Cops, or something. 

My best guess, anyway. Unable to parse.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

ITs a trap!


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Jacks said:


> TiVo...the X287 chip in your TiVo....


Isn't that the muffler bracket for a '79 Pinto?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

DougF said:


> Isn't that the muffler bracket for a '79 Pinto?


No, that's the X28*6*. TiVo uses much more advanced parts.


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

DougF said:


> Isn't that the muffler bracket for a '79 Pinto?


I have never owned a Ford product, so I can not confirm or deny that it is a muffler bracket for the 1979 Pinto. In any event, I have decided to rename it the "dudester chip" in honor of the OP.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

dudester said:


> what is the legallity of cops changing your channels on your tivo and then returning to normal when you are compling with their wishes ? also for them to control the suggestions aspect of the DTIVO as well as only record the suggestions that they wish you to see.
> 
> also did you all know that certain shows can be rendered on the fly ?
> 
> just a tip..


what what what????


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

dudester said:


> what is the legallity of cops changing your channels on your tivo and then returning to normal when you are compling with their wishes ? also for them to control the suggestions aspect of the DTIVO as well as only record the suggestions that they wish you to see.
> 
> also did you all know that certain shows can be rendered on the fly ?
> 
> just a tip..


OH NO, not rendering on the fly!!! Anything but that!!!

And compling with their wishes sounds painful. I hope that doesn't happen to me.

And what's with the cops automatically redirecting my browser?!? Now I'm really mad. If I want to be automatically redirected I'll do it manually myself!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

This is a bizarre thread. I wonder at the age and/or nationality of the poster. Either would explain the original question. 

It sounds like questions I used to get when working with a chinese national that was a consultant where I worked. He had the oddest questions about laws and stuff and was scared to death that he might break some law. I remember when he got a speeding ticket he spent 1000.00 to hire a lawyer and pay fines just to get the charges dropped from his record. He was concerned he'd be deported over a speeding ticket.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

This thread should be moved to the Funhouse.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Stormspace said:


> This is a bizarre thread. I wonder at the age and/or nationality of the poster.* Either would explain the original question. *...


I VERY much doubt it!!!!!


----------



## feetonthepegs (Jan 8, 2006)

Dudester --

I think you are on to something. Just remember.... just becuase you are paranoid does not mean that people are not out to get you.

P.S. the fat man walks alone at midnight. (agents.... use your Oveltine secret decoder ring to decifer this message)


----------



## RangersRBack (Jan 9, 2006)

feetonthepegs said:


> Dudester --
> 
> I think you are on to something. Just remember.... just becuase you are paranoid does not mean that people are not out to get you.
> 
> P.S. the fat man walks alone at midnight. (agents.... use your Oveltine secret decoder ring to decifer this message)


New message from HQ...The Dove Flies at Dawn.

The fat man decided to stay home at midnight because of the compling situation and all the rendering going on. It's just not safe.

Dudester - Have you been paying your taxes?


----------



## Rocketslc (Jan 5, 2004)

crowfan said:


> This thread should be moved to the Funhouse.


or the Nuthouse.


----------



## TiVore (Nov 24, 2004)

People say I'm crazy for believing this, but I believe that robots are stealing my luggage.


----------



## dalee18 (Jan 3, 2004)

TiVore said:


> People say I'm crazy for believing this, but I believe that robots are stealing my luggage.


But everyone knows robots steal batteries from old people


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

It's mother nature's way of telling you somethings wrong.


----------



## tibruk (Nov 28, 2003)

Whatever you do, don't ask about the watermellon.


Tibruk


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I've always suspected robots were rearranging my furniture and putting it back so I wouldn't notice.


----------



## MerlinMacuser (Jan 4, 2004)

ChuckyBox said:


> It's funny that you think it is the "cops." Funny in an innocent, naîve kind of way. But to answer your original question, since the patriot act, and a couple of other laws that were secretly passed and no one is supposed to know about, it is perfectly legal for the NSA, CIA, and other law enforcement agencies to use your TiVo to monitor and control you, and there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> So watch yourself, because we are. Watching you, that is. We are watching you.


With the current administration, who thinks they need to have a law passed? Hugh Hefner just turned 80 and said "eighty is the new forty." To this administration unwarranted searchs, indefinite detention of prisoners without a trial and physical torture are the new "civil rights." this guy may be onto something....I can see the headlines now: "SWAT team raids barricaded Tivo user's den in daring midnight raid! Jay Leno's Headlines feature still recorded!"

Or "Viewer who put Osama Bin Laden on Wish List gets first look at latest tape from Pakistan. FBI shows interest in Tivo-to-Go for field agents."


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

You dirty rats. You'll never take me alive.


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

dudester said:


> thats what i said. thats what i meant. did i say something funny ?
> 
> i'm only interested in constitutional law.


There's nothing funny about it. The U.S. Supreme Court has, in fact, been looking into the Constitutionality of such behavior for quite some time. I'm glad to see it being discussed openly here. God bless America.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Speaking of strange channel changes, does anybody else live somewhere where, after the cable company has one of its Emergency Broadcast tests, all of the channels show C-SPAN for the next few seconds?

-- Don


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

So ... is this the most bizarre thread (outside of _Happy Hour_) ever?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm actually suprised it's still here.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

You and warrenevans should hook up.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Raj said:


> You and warrenevans should hook up.


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

drew2k said:


> So ... is this the most bizarre thread (outside of _Happy Hour_) ever?


No, I think that foreign guy who wanted to hook up his DTiVo on a boat or something (with the dog?) takes that honor. Someone must remember what I'm talking about - my memory fails me!

But this comes close


----------



## hitbyatrain (Aug 15, 2004)

Stormspace said:


> I've always suspected robots were rearranging my furniture and putting it back so I wouldn't notice.


I hope you remembered to get robot insurance .


----------



## weymo (Jan 26, 2003)

Mr. D. U. Dester,

I will endeavor to answer your questions even if everyone else on the board is unhelpful. The Community is here to listen and to answer your questions and to be aware of your needs regarding your TiVo and other electronic devices.



dudester said:


> what is the legallity of cops changing your channels on your tivo and then returning to normal when you are compling with their wishes ?


Point #1: When you are obeying all laws, it is perfectly legal for cops to redirect your video bandwidth to what is called "reinforcement" channels for further imprinting. This is typically only necessary during your first modifications, but retraining is sometimes needed to provide slower and more resilient offenders with calm hours of WeatherScan or CSPAN rather than the excitement of Prison Break.



dudester said:


> also for them to control the suggestions aspect of the DTIVO as well as only record the suggestions that they wish you to see.


Point #2: Suggestions are provided based on thumbs ratings. ONLY those authorized to vote using the red and green thumb buttons on the remote can affect the items which are populated into the Suggestions list. Typically a Suggestion is just that...but your situation may be different, if the DTIVO and television are always on, you'll actually witness electronic control of the video channel as it changes based on the internal thumb rating system.



dudester said:


> also did you all know that certain shows can be rendered on the fly ?


Point #3: I don't have any meatpacking experience myself, but I've watched it on my TiVo. Rendering can be a dangerous and nasty business and should only be performed by a professional...meathooks are probably a good idea, but I have a feeling you wouldn't have access to sharp objects on the inside. Editing of TiVo files requires the TiVo to Go software for your PC. Once you get the program to your PC, you may be able to render it, to gut out all of the undesirable elements...THEN you can enjoy your program without interruptions or 'on the fly.'



dudester said:


> just a tip..


Point #4: When you get out, you will be able to get your own TiVo and have more control over it...even the Suggestions. Until then, try to ignore your cellmate's incessant snoring and while you are telemarketing/web browsing during the day, try to choose some other forums to test out your ELIZA java bot on.

Hope that's what you were looking for!


----------



## Uncle Briggs (Sep 11, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> Speaking of strange channel changes, does anybody else live somewhere where, after the cable company has one of its Emergency Broadcast tests, all of the channels show C-SPAN for the next few seconds?
> 
> -- Don


Yes, thats exactly what happens when we have a weather alert!


----------



## JacksTiVo (Jan 7, 2006)

Where is our friend Mr. DuDester? We need your input to see if you are satisfied with our answers to your compelling question (or was it a statement/question or rant or whatever).

Remember there is a free Captain Midnight ring in every box.


----------



## Georgia Guy (Feb 21, 2003)

Uncle Briggs said:


> Yes, thats exactly what happens when we have a weather alert!


Ours always goes to a fire & brimstone black preacher on his pulpit on some religious channel. C-Span would be a nice change of pace.


----------



## usnret (Nov 25, 2003)

I think that the channels get changed because of the Tivo wireless dongle and the effects of the F1 and F2 layers. When they come together at nite specific wireless signals are sent to the dongle, causing channel shifting (or maybe they come together during the day). Tropospheric alignments could also provide the channel-changing wireless emissions too.


----------



## ashu (Nov 8, 2002)

Hi.
What is this ...


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

I remember an old red beans and rice recipe that had you render pork fat before cooking the beans. That was the only time I can remember someone instructing me to render something. However, if asked by authorities to render, I would comply as long as it was constitutional and moral to do so.


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

TiVore said:


> People say I'm crazy for believing this, but I believe that robots are stealing my luggage.


Maybe you are crazy, the luggage really belonged to them, and they were just taking it back, after realizing you you stole it by zapping your bran with your TIvo mind control chip.

But only if the cops changed the channel to the LSC (luggage shopping channel).


----------



## SoBelle0 (Jun 25, 2002)

Raj said:


> You and warrenevans should hook up.


  Oh, so


----------



## JasonRossSmith (Jul 21, 2005)

wj777 said:


> I remember an old red beans and rice recipe that had you render pork fat before cooking the beans. That was the only time I can remember someone instructing me to render something. However, if asked by authorities to render, I would comply as long as it was constitutional and moral to do so.


Heck I wouldn't worry about he morals even if the cop was a hot chick...


----------



## sbrown23 (Aug 25, 2004)

dudester said:


> what is the legallity of cops changing your channels on your tivo and then returning to normal when you are compling with their wishes ? also for them to control the suggestions aspect of the DTIVO as well as only record the suggestions that they wish you to see.
> 
> also did you all know that certain shows can be rendered on the fly ?
> 
> just a tip..


Dude don't worry about it. The cops are really just alien agents using the backdoor in your Tivo to pipe in content with the intention of programming out any thought of resistance to the coming invasion.


----------



## Dale Sorel (Dec 27, 2001)

Hey dudester, this is what I'm getting on my TiVo:










Think it means anything?


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Watching the "Poppin' Tags" (4/13/06) episode of CSI reminded me of this thread. A detective went into a house and questioned a man who was watching TV. The man said, "Man, you're making me miss my program. It's not like I got that TiVo."


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

dudester said:


> also did you all know that certain shows can be rendered on the fly ?.


all these replies and not one person is asking about the poor fly. Sure we chime in with "think about the children or puppies or kittens" but flies?! Nope, they just get no consideration at all


----------



## HTH (Aug 28, 2000)

dudester said:


> also did you all know that certain shows can be rendered on the fly ?


OYG! The shows weren't cancelled; they were subjected to extraordinary rendition?!


----------



## NewYorkLaw (Dec 9, 2005)

It turns out it's the CIA that has jurisdiction here...


----------



## Koan (Jan 8, 2002)

dudester said:


> what is the legallity of cops changing your channels on your tivo and then returning to normal when you are compling with their wishes ? also for them to control the suggestions aspect of the DTIVO as well as only record the suggestions that they wish you to see.
> 
> also did you all know that certain shows can be rendered on the fly ?
> 
> just a tip..


First, it is not your Tivo in the same way the implants are not really yours. Second, we did not return to normal even after you complied. Third, as for the suggestions...well, they were only suggestions. Check your season passes, your answers lie within. With all due affection,

The Cops


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Koan said:


> First, it is not your Tivo in the same way the implants are not really yours.


TiVo implant is not a bad idea.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

does not compute.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

c3 said:


> TiVo implant is not a bad idea.


Zoe chip


----------



## BJ411 (Jun 5, 2006)

ChuckyBox said:


> It's funny that you think it is the "cops." Funny in an innocent, naîve kind of way. But to answer your original question, since the patriot act, and a couple of other laws that were secretly passed and no one is supposed to know about, it is perfectly legal for the NSA, CIA, and other law enforcement agencies to use your TiVo to monitor and control you, and there is nothing you can do about it.
> 
> So watch yourself, because we are. Watching you, that is. We are watching you.


so true, but hey i ah never ever ever ever did or would vote for bush, i use to be an independent, now i will never vote repub again..ever, under any circumstances..

i am a regular contributor to the forums at http://rawstory.com
here: http://forums.bluelemur.com/

i do my share of input here: http://crooksandliars.com/

and here: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/

and here: http://mediamatters.org/

and here: http://www.newshounds.us/

among many others.. and maintain my own b'tching blog (which will remain nameless ) which keeps up to date with truth and details not out in the mainstream lackluster media


----------

